#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Передача на Гухьягарбха-тантру в Мск или СПб ?

## Konstantin Vasilevich

Приезжают ли учителя в Мск, Спб и делают ли передачу на Гухьягарбха тантру ?
Если да, то где и когда такие передачи бывают ?
Кто из учителей дает посвящение на практику этой тантры ?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Кто из учителей дает посвящение на практику этой тантры ?


Карма Пунцог, Братья Кхенпо (ну сейчас Цеванг Донгьял). Больше не знаю. ИМХО, за таким посвящением не грех и самому куда-нибудь съездить. В те же штаты.



> Если да, то где и когда такие передачи бывают ?


Следите за информацией. О подобном событии на форуме абсолютно точно станет известно.

----------

